# Paint Creek/upper Clinton Season



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

Question: is the Paint Creek open to fishing year round or is closed? I know some streams are open year round with specific possession seasons but what about the paint or by Yates damn? I looked online but am not sure. Thanks


----------



## daddyzig (Feb 27, 2012)

Ill pm you on this

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## geo5 (Dec 28, 2010)

Regulations books r free.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Clinton above Yates is not a trout stream and is open. It also has open water. Paint Creek is a trout stream with social gear restrictions in the best stretches. Sorry, never fished it much but it will always gall me. I have not checked the stream type on Paint Creek recently, but am confident to say it will be closed until the April opener. You can read the rule book to double check me though. I did not consult the book before posting, I would double check on all waters I was not absolutely sure of.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

geo5 said:


> Regulations books r free.


Paint Creek
(Oakland County) from Gunn Rd. to Tienken
Rd.: Fishing Season: last Sat. in Apr.  Sep. 30
for all trout; Possession Season: last Sat. in
Apr.  Sep. 30 for all trout; Tackle: artificial
lures only; Daily Possession Limit: 2 trout;
Size Limits: minimum size limit: all trout  14".
Mileage: 5.0 miles.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

All of paint closed until trout opener

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

